# A-Maze-N-Smoker and a MES 30" electric use



## jmr57 (Nov 26, 2012)

Could I get a little instruction on the use of the A-Maze-N-Smoker Generator?   I got the 5x8 size for my new MES 30" and I got some pellets.

If you could answer a few question. I am new to electric smoking.

1. How long should I put smoke to the ribs?

2. Do I fill the amazing all the way up?  or only half way?

3. Do I still load in the MES tray also along with the A-Maze, or is that too much smoke, and just use this device?

I got the electric smoker because I want to set it and forget it. Don't want to babysit a smoker. I really don't even want to even keep loading chips in the MES tray if I can avoid it.

I would like to set it at 225-230 degrees for 5-6 hours and go play golf or something and come home to done ribs.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated because I am new to electric smoking. Or if these question have been answered in another thread, direct my there?

I thank all so very much for any advice.


----------



## drbearsec (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't used the AMNPS (although ordered one today).  As far as amount of smoke, personally I feel it is a personal taste...  Most of the smoke is imparted within the first several hours of smoking.  I tend to keep adding chips throughout the entire process, more out of habit... since I came to the electric from a wood/charcoal model (however, now I've gotten lazy and have no time to smoke, so this lets me indulge my habit).  The goal is a thin, bluish wisp of smoke from the smoker... not white, puffy or dark... to get the best flavor.   Of course on all of this, different people have different opinions.   Just be careful on the woods you use... if it isn't a commonly known wood... some of the fruit trees, hickory, pecan, maple, oak, mesquite, etc. then look it up online and verify it is OK to use.  

From my research, you'd be fine to setup the AMNPS and leave it running without chips in the MES.  I'll probably add some periodically out of habit, but I don't even know if THAT would truly make much of a difference... the biggest reason I could see would be to introduce a different flavor wood you do not have in pellet form, but again, not sure if it will make a difference much in the grand scheme of taste.


----------



## drbearsec (Nov 26, 2012)

Which MES 30 did you buy?  I just got the 30 with the SS and Window from Bass Pro Shop on Black Friday.  Couldn't pass that deal up.  Finally let me part with "old bessie", which I admit, was a little painful.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> Could I get a little instruction on the use of the A-Maze-N-Smoker Generator?   I got the 5x8 size for my new MES 30" and I got some pellets.
> 
> If you could answer a few question. I am new to electric smoking.
> 
> ...


Here is a good thread for you to check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119611/mes30-amnps  Plenty of good info plus Todd chips in with advice - should answer a lot of your questions...

I just typed MES 30 AMNPS in the search bar & got plenty of results back  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=mes+30+amnps


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 26, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> Could I get a little instruction on the use of the A-Maze-N-Smoker Generator?   I got the 5x8 size for my new MES 30" and I got some pellets.
> 
> If you could answer a few question. I am new to electric smoking.
> 
> ...


The AMNPS will take a little experimenting with to find how much smoke flavor you want, how long it will burn in your smoker and what flavor pellets you like best but that is one of the fun parts of smoking for me, trying new things and techniques.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> Could I get a little instruction on the use of the A-Maze-N-Smoker Generator?   I got the 5x8 size for my new MES 30" and I got some pellets.
> 
> If you could answer a few question. I am new to electric smoking.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 27, 2012)

You guys are great !!   To Drbearsec, I got the old style MES 30 from Gander last Friday, it went on sale for $129, and I had an old $50 gift card that was still good, so I got it for about $79......I wanted the newer one, but I couldn't pass that deal up.  I thank all for their input, advice and help.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 27, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> You guys are great !!   To Drbearsec, I got the old style MES 30 from Gander last Friday, it went on sale for $129, and I had an old $50 gift card that was still good, so I got it for about $79......I wanted the newer one, but I couldn't pass that deal up.  I thank all for their input, advice and help.


Final price of $79!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Can't beat that price with a stick!! Enjoy your new "toy".


----------

